# CAMARINES SUR | Projects & Construction



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

By the way, got some PMs asking me where Camarines Sur is, here it is guys, for the purpose of getting to know my beautiful province kay:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Caramoan is really breathtaking..whew!!!!


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*DPWH-8 to implement P3.9 billion worth of projects for 2011*


> (PIA)– The Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) regional office here has disclosed the other day that they will be implementing a total of P3,906,607,000.00 worth of infrastructure projects in the six provinces of Bicol this year.
> 
> DPWH Regional Director Danilo E. Dequito said that the projects will be implemented in accordance with the 3-Rs criteria formulated by DPWH Secretary Rogelio Singson to be adopted strictly by the department field engineers in the execution of the projects to ensure its durability and at the right cost.
> 
> ...


http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=1&t=1&id=13602


----------



## garzland (Mar 18, 2006)

^^Wow, nice thread!

keep it up, mod hakz!


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

just an observation, is this thread necessary here? would this be better in country-specific section. Camarines is not exactly an urban conglomeration.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^Camarines Sur has 35 towns and 2 cities. Included therein is Metro Naga comprising Naga City and more than ten adjacent municipalities.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

it's not in the same standing as Metro Manila or other world capitals, or that there are noteworthy projects like a supertall project that will warrant its own thread in the City/Metro compilations section, that's why im trying to say.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

As long as there are urban developments, infrastructure projects and construction activities, it's fine...

I quote;


Ni3lS said:


> As for the city. It doesn't matter if you want to open a thread about a town with 100 inhabitants or a small city in the Phillipines. It is up to you.


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

wew nice one naga cam sur..i read cam sur is included in one of the richest prov. in the phils..? forgot where i found the figures. =)
more dev. to come..!=) sana dyan na lng itinayo yung BIA.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Naga River Rehabilitation Project*

bicol-rava-unca-1292721186-phpapp02


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Newly-Inaugurated STI-College Naga*
by STI-College Naga


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice architecture for Naga,keep it up


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*STI-Naga Academic Center Inauguration*
by STI College Naga


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^


kevinb said:


> STI Inaugurates Its Naga Academic Center
> 
> Naga City (1 February 2011) -- Technology-learning innovator STI recently inaugurated its newest campus at Naga City through the blessing of the STI Naga Academic Center last 31 January, the feast of St. John Bosco.
> 
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Massive deployment of solar plants seen *


> MANILA, Philippines—Local solar power producers are just waiting for word from regulators before they undertake massive construction of generating facilities that may provide the three main grids with an additional 350 megawatts over the next three years.
> 
> According to Philippine Solar Power Association (PSPA) president Tetchi Cruz-Capellan, members of the solar power industry plan to generate a combined 125 MW this year, 130 MW in 2012, and another 95 MW by 2013.
> 
> ...


http://business.inquirer.net/money/...18289/Massive-deployment-of-solar-plants-seen


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*CamSur PDC okays P4.5B budget*


> *MASSIVE DEVELOPMENT AGENDA. The Provincial Development Council during its meeting Monday morning, January 31 at the Villa de Rey function room presided by Vice Governor Fortunato C. Peña and Acting Provincial Administrator Fermin Mabulo unanimously passed CamSur’s hefty P4.511 Billion 2011 Annual Investment Plan designed to sustain and enhance the development momentum the province gained in the last few years that catapulted CamSur to a world-class province among the top ten richest local government units of the Philippines, an international tourism destination and a center of international sports.*
> 
> PILI, Camarines Sur – To take advantage of the development momentum the province has gained in the last few years, the Provincial Development Council passed a comprehensive and ambitious development agenda with a grand total of P4,511,854,781.76 focused on agricultural programs and projects.
> 
> ...


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/feb3/xpdc.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Korean firm to harness power from Naga garbage* 


> NAGA City – Garbage problem in the city and adjacent towns is expected to ease with the proposed construction of a power plant by a Korean company using trash.
> 
> Last Jan.18, Mayor John Bongat said officials of CJ Global and former City Mayor Jesse M. Robredo signed a Memorandum of Agreement which was ratified by the Sangguniang Panglunsod.
> 
> ...


http://www.journal.com.ph/index.php...-firm-to-harness-power-from-naga-garbage.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*HISTORIC MOA SIGNING*


> Principals of the Counter-Parting Program spearheaded by CamSur Governor LRay Villafuerte (top photo, left) sign the Memorandum of Agreement that establishes the framework and mechanics of a cost sharing scheme between the national government and LGUs to construct school buildings in areas experiencing acute classroom shortages nationwide. Top photo also shows DBM Secretary Florencio Abad, DepEd Secretary Bro. Armin Luistro, LPP President Gov. Alfonso Umali and LPP Chairman Luis “Chavit” Singson.


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/feb10/peps&events.html

*DepEd, DBM, LPP forge counterpart program to build schools nationwide*


> PILI, Camarines Sur --- An executive session of the heads of the Department of Education (DepEd), Department of Budget and Management (DBM) and the League of Provinces of the Philippines held Thursday, February 3, reviewed and signed for implementation a counterpart financing scheme to build school buildings in local government units with classroom shortages nationwide.
> 
> Dubbed the Counter-Parting Program, the novel and innovative project is actually a cost-sharing brainchild of LPP Executive Vice President CamSur Gov. LRay Villafuerte whereby participating LPP members shall share cost of building new classrooms particularly in many areas experiencing acute dearth of classrooms.
> 
> ...


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/feb10/xlpp.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bangko Sentral Ng Pilipinas - Naga Branch
(Central Bank of the Philippines)
*


Naga City Deck said:


> As of Feb. 11, 2011
> 
> all fenced in


----------



## anthraxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice projects you got there cam sur!! Way to go! 

:applause:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Market for coco water growing in US*


> AgriNurture Inc., the only fruit and vegetable grower listed on the Philippine Stock Exchange, is expanding its coconut sources in Bicol and Mindanao this year.
> 
> ANI has signed a contract to supply 50 million liters of coconut juice to All Market Inc., which markets the product in the United States as a health drink.
> 
> ...


http://www.malaya.com.ph/apr14/busi7.html


----------



## oragon.com (Aug 25, 2009)

*BSP Naga*


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*DBP bags international award for CamSur project*


> State-owned Development Bank of the Philippines’ support for the local growth and development of Camarines Sur bagged the award for local economic development during the Association of Development Financing Institutions in Asia and the Pacific (ADFIAP) Development Awards held on April 20 at the Acapulco Hotel in Kyrenia, North Cyprus.
> 
> The award recognizes DBP’s collaboration with the provincial government of Camarines Sur, particularly its credit support to finance various infrastructure projects designed to boost tourism, trade, and community services in the province.
> 
> ...


http://www.usnewslasvegas.com/national/dbp-bags-international-award-for-camsur-project/


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*BPI Globe BanKO opens Naga branch*


> BPI Globe BanKO, a microfinance-focused savings bank that combines banking standards with mobile technology platforms, expands its reach into Luzon as the bank opens 2 new branches in Lucena and Naga City.
> 
> “BPI Globe BanKO makes it feasible for those at the base of the pyramid to have a bank which, in turn, can help improve their lives. Combined with BPI’s expertise in banking, now reaching 160 years, and Globe’s mobile technology innovations, we believe BPI Globe BanKO can help every enterprising Filipino,” says Josaias T. Dela Cruz, Vice President of BPI Globe BanKO. “Naga is a thriving city full of potential for business growth, and with BPI Globe BanKO now open to serve them, they now have access to microsavings, microinsurance, and microloans,” he adds.
> 
> ...


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/may19/xopens.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Budget urgent for 2 Bicol bridges*


> CANAMAN, Camari-nes Sur -- The repair of a bridge along the Andaya Highway in Panaytayan, Ragay and another along the Maharlika Highway in San Isidro, Pamplona which urgently needed funds could be delayed because of the reported “low infrastructure spending” policy of the Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) central office.
> 
> CamSur DPWH 5th Engineering district head Engr. Willard Atutubo revealed that they have reopened traffic to all vehicles the Panaytayan Bridge at KM. 314-235 in Ragay town after Sancho Construction installed 18 steel sheet piles beneath the approaches of the bridge after the slope protection of the approaches were devoured by flash floods last May 27.


More: http://www.journal.com.ph/index.php/news/provincial/7063-budget-urgent-for-2-bicol-bridges


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Central Bank of the Philippines Naga Building*



Naga City Deck said:


> *
> As of June 17, 2011*


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Central Bank Of the Philippines - Naga Office Inauguration*


oragon.com said:


> *BSP @ Night*





Naga Boy said:


> STRONGER FINANCE, STRONGER ECONOMY. Vice Governor Fortunato ‘Ato’ Peña (second from right) representing Gov. LRay Villafuerte unveils the marker of the spanking new Bangko Sentral ng Pilipinas (BSP) building at the Central Business District 2 in Naga City during its inauguration ceremonies with former DTI Secretary and now Monetary Board Member Peter Favilla (second from left) spearheading the occasion. The event held last June 22 highlights the stronger economic and financial thrust launched by the BSP in this part of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/jun23/peps&events.html





Naga City Deck said:


> *BSP Naga Branch Building Inauguration*
> June 22, 2011
> by Johnna Marie Tee





Naga City Deck said:


> *BSP Naga *
> Photos by: Johanna Marie Tee
> 
> the Learning Center


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Presidential Sis Pinky to lead turn-over of 3 AGAPP schools in Camarines Sur on Friday*


> LEGAZPI CITY, June 29 (PIA)-- Presidential Sister Pinky-Aquino Abellada will be the main guest during the blessing and the turn-over of three Aklat, Gabay, at Aruga Tungo sa Pag-angat at Pag-asa (AGAPP) pre-school buildings in Camarines Sur on Friday, July 1.


More: http://www.pia.gov.ph/?m=1&t=1&id=40847


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Naga River rehab projects gets grant from regional fund*


> NAGA CITY, Philippines—This city is getting a step closer to carrying out a plan to revive the Naga River following receipt of a $321,000 grant from Cities Development Initiatives to Asia (CDIA), a regional development fund, to finance a pre-feasibility study.
> 
> Karin Eberle, CDIA team leader, said the grant to Naga City was the fastest donation approved by CDIA since its establishment in 2007 by the Asian Development Bank and Germany, with additional funds from Sweden, Austria, Spain and the Shanghai People’s Municipal Government.
> 
> “We’ve never experienced fast efficient process” except from Naga City, said Eberle in a press conference over the weekend here.


More: http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/22044/naga-river-rehab-projects-gets-grant-from-regional-fund


----------



## khicom234 (Jul 8, 2011)

“We’ve never experienced fast efficient process” except from Naga City, said Eberle in a press conference over the weekend


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Three road projects opened in Partido*


> LEGAZPI CITY --- At least three concrete road projects worth P140 million were finally opened to travelers, boosting the tourism potential of the Partido district in Camarines Sur, the Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) in Bicol said Monday.
> 
> DPWH Regional Director Danilo Dequito said that the P140 Million budget was part of the allocation released in the last quarter of 2010 for the agency’s Various Infrastructures Including Local Projects (VIILP). “P35 M was allotted for Goa-Tinambac, Goa Section; P45 M for Goa-Tinambac, Tinambac Section; and, P60 M for Tinambac-Tamban Road, both for Tinambac and Tamban Sections,” the public works director added.
> 
> ...


http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/jul14/xroad.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*BFAR 5 builds new home *


> PILI, Camarines Sur -- The Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources (BFAR) regional office will start in August the construction of a P21.6-million new BFAR 5 building on TESDA Road, CamSur Bicol State University of Agriculture (CBSUA), in Bgy. San Jose, this town.
> 
> Groundbreaking of the new building was held over the weekend, led by 3rd district Rep. Luis R. Villafuerte, CBSUA president Marito T. Bernales, BFAR regional director Dennis del Socorro, Agriculture regional executive director Jose V. Dayao and Pili Mayor Tomas Bonga-lonta.
> 
> ...


http://www.journal.com.ph/index.php/news/provincial/9603-bfar-5-builds-new-home


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Guv pushes privatization of Bicol railway*


> MANILA -- Camarines Sur Governor Luis Raymond Villafuerte said the privatization of the Philippine National Railways will give way for better services.
> 
> The governor made the proposal following the suspension of the rail service due to damage caused by torrential rains brought by Tropical Storm Juaning (international codename: Nock-ten) that ravaged the Bicol region.
> 
> ...


http://www.sunstar.com.ph/breaking-news/2011/08/04/guv-pushes-privatization-bicol-railway-170917


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Naga City Central Business District Island Blueprint



oragon.com said:


>


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*MNCCI’S CORPLAN 2011
Public-Private partnership in Metro Naga’s socio-economic development*


> NAGA CITY --- The Metro Naga Chamber of Commerce & Industry (MNCCI) recently organized a meeting of public and private development partners to come out with tactical alliance that will bring in various projects and activities to spur socio-economic growth within Metro Naga.
> 
> The July 20 activity held at MNCCI was initiated under the Chamber’s corporate plan (CorPlan 2011), which aimed to include the building up of linkages and initiatives with other sectors to rev up a vibrant economy for Naga and its neighboring towns.


 More: http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/aug18/xmetro.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Ad Congress to bring P100M windfall to CamSur*


> MANILA, Philippines - Camarines Sur is expected to reap about P100 million from hosting the four-day Philippine Advertising Congress as Gov. Luis Raymund F. Villafuerte Jr. ramps up infrastructure spending for the event...
> 
> The 22nd Philippine Advertising Congress will be held from November 16 to 19.
> 
> Villafuerte said the province is building a 1,250-square-meter convention center and a 3,750-sq-m exhibition hall that would not only be used for the event but also “to package CamSur not only for sports tourism but also as a convention hub.”


 More: http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/08/24/11/ad-congress-bring-p100m-windfall-camsur


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Naga River rehabitation gets boost from German government initiative*


> NAGA CITY --- The Naga River Revitalization Project (NRRP) was given another boost after a German initiative committed to assist the city government in the preparation of a pre-feasibility study to be presented to prospective funding institutions.
> 
> Established in 2007 by the Asian Development Bank and the German government, with support from the governments of Sweden, Spain, and Austria, the Cities Development Initiative for Asia (CDIA) has come to this city to offer help in the realization of the latter’s development plans and investments on infrastructures.
> 
> The German government, through the CDIA, has committed US$321,000 to finance the pre-feasibility study on Naga River rehabilitation, which study should be completed by the end of this year.


More: http://www.bicolmail.com/issue/2011/sep1/xgets.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*NIA revives Dato dam project*


> NAGA CITY (Sep 3, 2011) - Officials of the National Irrigation Administration (NIA) announced to the media its resolve to push through with a controversial dam construction in Lupi Camarines Sur and presented some changes to design and implementation that aims to make the multi-million peso project more acceptable to most stakeholders.


More: http://www.voxbikol.com/article/nia-revives-dato-dam-project


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Arroyo dam project in Camarines Sur still a go*


> NAGA CITY—The National Irrigation Administration (NIA) is pushing for the resumption of the controversial Libmanan-Cabusao Dam (LCD) project in Malaguico, Sipocot, Camarines Sur, based on a new study it has submitted to the National Economic Development Administration (Neda).
> 
> NIA Deputy Administrator Democratico Grana said last week that at least P700 million of the original budget of P1.9 billion has been obligated for the project.
> 
> “In the revised project study the cost of the dam project has been pegged at P1.4 billion or at a cost reduction of 26 percent for the irrigation of some 4,000 hectares of rice farms in Libmanan and Cabusao,” he said.


More:http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/56677/arroyo-dam-project-in-camarines-sur-still-a-go


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sogo Hotel...Soon 



oragon.com said:


>





Naga City Deck said:


> The ADC Commercial Complex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Vita Coco's processing plant groundbreaking ceremonies



Naga Boy said:


> According to news reports
> First in Asia
> First in the Philippines
> 
> ...





Naga Boy said:


> Today on Inquirer's front Page
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naga Boy said:


> CamSur Latest News
> Groundbreaking of Coco Water Processing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Construction of important Maharlika Highway bridge started*


> CANAMAN, Camarines Sur (Oct. 14, 2011) – Work on an important bridge at the Maharlika Highway in Pamplona, Camarines Sur has started after the release of P 21.9 million from the Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) regular infrastructure fund.
> 
> This was announced by newly installed DPWH, Camarines Sur 2nd Engineering district engineer, Rody Aquino Angulo.
> 
> ...


 More: http://www.voxbikol.com/article/construction-important-maharlika-highway-bridge-started


----------



## gotrice15278 (Oct 26, 2011)

Greetings! I am trying to get in touch with my family/ancestral roots. My grandmother is from Cabusao/Libmanan not entirely sure, and my mother's from Naga. I was wondering if anyone could point me to more information about these places. We're looking for a hacienda my great-great-grandfather had in the Libmanan-Cabusao region.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^you can visit the official Naga and Iriga Cities, and Camarines Sur Province Thread. There are forumers from Naga City and Libmanan area kay:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*DPWH applies for flyover ECC*


> THE website of the Environmental Management Bureau (EMB 7) shows 10 applications for environmental compliance certificates (ECCs) for the construction of flyovers in Cebu City.
> 
> There are 11 other applications for flyovers spread across the country--three in Cagayan de Oro city and one each in in Matina in Davao City, Makati City, Iloilo City, Bacolod City, Pasig City, Quezon City, Bocaue in Bulacan and Naga City in Camarines Sur.


 Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Puregold*


oragon.com said:


> Had a chance to sneak inside Puregold Naga acting as investor looking for a coffee shop site
> 
> Hallway beside Puregold
> 
> ...





oragon.com said:


> *The Grand ALDP/Puregold Mall Plan*





oragon.com said:


> *The condominium to start construction next year*


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*AgriNurture to produce more coco juice for US-based Vita Water*


> The coconut water exporter that secured a $15-million dollar purchase commitment from United States-based Vita Water said it will build two to three plants and can expand production capacity by 36 million liters per facility.
> 
> “Probably one in the Visayas and two more in Mindanao. All of these will happen in the next 12 to 18 months," AgriNurture Inc. (ANI) president and CEO Antonio Tiu said late Thursday.
> 
> "We got Vita Water to commit to buy as $15 million worth of our production for 2012. We expect to generate $3 million per month from our CamSur plant once operations ramps to full capacity," Tiu said. Vita Water is a subsidiary of Pepsi Cola Inc. The ANI plant in Camarines Sur is rising on a two-hectare property. *ANI is also setting up 10 to 15 refrigeration and cold storage facilities at coconut water collection stations in the Camarines, Albay and Sorsogon provinces.*


 Read more


----------



## mphirez (Aug 25, 2009)

Guyz...Cencia na kung makulit ako ah...hanggang nov. 11 nalang kasi yung voting period para mapabilang ang pambato natin na PUERTO PRINSESA UNDERGROUND RIVER...sa new 7 wonders of nature...

Guyz...we need unity at this time...

pls....continue voting PUERTO PRINSESA UNDERGROUND RIVER...and campaign it to your relatives and friends around the globe...

GO! AIM HIGH PILIPINAS!...

www.new7wonders.com


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Realtor presses P160M golf course*


> NAGA CITY --- The Metro Naga Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MNCCI) has endorsed the planned construction here of a P160-M golf course which is “expected to bring in more opportunities for the city’s socio-economic growth.”
> 
> The recreational facility that will sit on a 23-hectare patch of a sprawling residential subdivision in Barangay Pacol is seen by local business leaders here as a boost to the tourism requirements of the city and the province of Camarines Sur, which are becoming favorite convention hubs in the southernmost tip of Luzon.


 Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Tunnel to ease flooding in Camarines Sur, Albay*


> Nabua, Camarines Sur -- Rep. Salvio B. Fortuno of the 5th district is proposing a diversion tunnel to ease flooding in Camarines Sur and Albay provinces.
> 
> The project aims to cut circuitous travel of floodwaters coming from Albay to the mouth of Bicol River facing the San Miguel Bay.


Read more


----------



## carlsant (Nov 14, 2011)

cant wait to see the progress of CamSur


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Bayantel links up with PLDT in Cebu, CamSur*


> BAYAN Telecommunications, Inc. (Bayantel) has completed landline interconnection with Philippine Long Distance Telephone Co. (PLDT) in the provinces of Camarines Sur and Cebu, the National Telecommunications Commission said on Tuesday.
> This, as pursuant to NTC's role in mandating the interconnection of public telecommunications carriers so as to encourage more investments in the sector and benefit the consumers, the regulator said in a statement.


 Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Naga City Projects


oragon.com said:


> I hope during the state of the city report, our good mayor finally give the go signal for the construction of the much-awaited Riverwalk Project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oragon.com said:


> That still we need to find out
> 
> What is good is that its an official statement coming from Microtel.
> 
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALDP Condominium*, *Naga City*



oragon.com said:


> source: ALDP FB





oragon.com said:


>





oragon.com said:


> *ALDP Condominium Groundbreaking Ceremony*


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Revised completion of Bicol bridge OKd*


> CANAMAN, Camarines Sur -- March 17, 2012, the revised completion date of a major bridge on the Maharlika Highway in San Isidro, Pamplona town, was recently approved by Department of Public Works and Highways (DPWH) Bicol Director Danilo Dequito.
> 
> DPWH CamSur 2nd Engineering district head, Engr. Rudy Angolo said the bridge is 82.64 percent complete as of this month since its construction started in June 2011.


 Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

source


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Project Size - 22,000 sq. ft.
Project Cost - $600,000


----------



## patlite_boy (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam Sur ang SSC Banner ngayon. nice


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Proposed Projects*



oragon.com said:


> *NAGA SMILES MAGAZINE*
> Newest Edition


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

Bicol is no longer an underdog region. I hope you can also include the developments in Legazpi (though it's no longer part of CamSur).


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Proposed Project in Camaligan*


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

calaguyo said:


> Bicol is no longer an underdog region. I hope you can also include the developments in Legazpi (though it's no longer part of CamSur).


dont need to rush things here..were already blessed with mother natures resources. we like to keep it quiet and serene. theres a surprise for those who seek..


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

here is my suggestion to gov, as #1 sports destination..

zoo
kart racing
amusement park
museum
racing 
motocross,
bike trail
skate park


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*New airport planned for ‘fastest growing tourist destination’ in PH*


Kim Bol Jon said:


> MANILA, Philippines – A new airport is being planned for Camarines Sur, the ”fastest growing tourist destination”, the Department of Transportation and Communication (DOTC) said Friday.
> 
> “The move to develop an airport in San Jose, Camarines Sur came in light of the provinces’ sustained growth in tourism,” DOTC said in a statement released Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

legazpi city international airport? ^^


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^nope...another airport in Camarines Sur kay:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*A MIXED-USE DEVELOPMENT IN NAGA CITY (YET TO BE NAMED)*



eskaryote said:


> Hello sa mga taga NAGA..Post ko lang po ito
> 
> 
> In Sabang, Naga City, Camarines Sur, Philippines
> ...





oragon.com said:


> ^^
> 
> *BCI Asia Philippines, Inc.*
> 
> ...





bobbymay74 said:


> This would be the Economic Zone ( with tax incentives ), one of this is the LCC property, with the possibility of IBM-GPS out sourcing, they would demand a better infrastructure .


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*P91M to be spent on LTFRB office rehabilitation, construction*


> The Philippine government will spend around P91 million to construct and rehabilitate several Land Transportation Franchising and Regulatory Board offices.
> 
> To be built or rehabilitated are the LTFRB Central Office and regional offices in Quezon City, Legazpi City, Cagayan de Oro City, *Camarines Sur,* and Cotabato City.
> 
> ...


Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Next to P1.8-B 44-Kilometer San Fernando Bypass Road: Alfelor to undertake construction of nat’l highway from Albay to CamSur*


> ...Asked about his priority agenda in Congress once given the mandate anew via the 2013 polls, Alfelor said that he would continue to pursue “an unfinished business of which the implementation will help improve the province’s socioeconomic life thru the completion of various infrastructure projects.”
> 
> The former representative of the province’s fifth district was the lead player in the construction of the P1.8 B San Fernando Bypass Road that will straddle a part of Libon town in Albay and the second, third and fifth districts of Camarines Sur.
> 
> The 45-kilometer road, which runs from Libon, Albay to Minalabac, Camarines Sur, was constructed and completed during his 9-year term in the House of Representatives from 2001 to 2010.


Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

by Jose Salceda


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

discoverproject in naga city



Riversound Residences introduces a new “Garden-City” themed haven situated in the Heart of Naga City.

Accentuated by Mid-rise and Low-density Structures, Riversound Residences will surely cater to both lovers of elaborate and functional designs as well as lovers of convenience and accessibility. Riversound Residences is a 12-Building (5-Storey), residential condominium project.

http://www.anthillaland.net/riversound-overview.html


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^thanks tita for posting that :cheers:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*The future BMC..."Primus Inter Pares"*
by BMC Nvsp


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

hakz2007 said:


> *DOE set to award 4 renewable energy contracts*
> 
> 
> > The Department of Energy is set to award four new renewable energy service contracts that will allow two energy firms to explore and develop prospective geothermal blocks in Luzon.
> ...





hakz2007 said:


> *Basic Energy Forging $2-B JV*
> *For RE, Gas, Oil Exploration*
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*P5-B wind energy farm takes shape in Camarines Sur*


> A wind energy farm is set to rise in Camarines Sur that is expected to generate at least 60 megawatts of electricity and generate green jobs for the province that officials said they hoped to turn into the greenest in the country in terms of energy generation and use.
> 
> In a statement, Gov. Luis “LRay” Villafuerte Jr. said the wind energy farm is seen to draw in as much as P5 billion in investments into the province.
> 
> ...


Read more


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^


sablaymd said:


> *Awarded wind projects as of November 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kim Bol Jon said:


> Filinvest plans $300-m bond sale in 2nd quarter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

source


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Filinvest issues $300-M bond to fund operations*


> FDC first planned to open liquified natural gas (LPG) power plants with a combined capacity of 1,500-1,800 megawatts. It then switched to using clean coal and renewable energy. The company is looking to build power plants in *Camarines Sur,* Davao, Cebu, Negros and other parts of Mindanao.


Read more


----------

